
Making a Man of the Mad Monk: A new biography of Rasputin - okfine
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/making-man-mad-monk/
======
LordFrith
I recommend listening to all 200+ episodes od the Russian History Retold
podcast, by Mark Schauss.

Here's a link to the Rasputin episode

[http://podbay.fm/show/370995272/e/1387515600?autostart=1](http://podbay.fm/show/370995272/e/1387515600?autostart=1)

Unrelated: Stalin's granddaughter runs an antique shop in Portland Oregon.

~~~
bogomipz
Wow this awesome! Thanks for sharing!

------
keane
The review mentions that in this new biography the most frightening presence
is St. Petersburg itself, noting it to be home to "meddling" foreign agents.
Reports of Western agents being present and affecting things at the time are
incredibly widespread. There is even the case of the MI6 officer who
frequently described being involved in Rasputin's murder [1]. Fascinating
angle that defies the generally-told story…

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oswald_Rayner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oswald_Rayner)

